# Text messages - that was supposed to be a V10 thing, right?



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

... no show as far as I can tell. Also, supposed to greatly increase voice control capabilities.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

It will be in V10, just not in V10 initial release. I would expect a month or two.


----------



## Greg Smith (Jun 23, 2018)

Don't know why this is a car thing. When I had a windows phone it always had the ability to read text messages as they came in (if you allowed that) when connected to any blue tooth headset device. Should be an OS thing not a car thing. Since very few people had those phones no one realizes the lack of the feature in iOS or Android.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Greg Smith said:


> Don't know why this is a car thing. When I had a windows phone it always had the ability to read text messages as they came in (if you allowed that) when connected to any blue tooth headset device. Should be an OS thing not a car thing. Since very few people had those phones no one realizes the lack of the feature in iOS or Android.


I regularly use Siri to to have my messages read to me and then to dictate a response.


----------



## Greg Smith (Jun 23, 2018)

But is it automatic. Google assistant can do that also, but you have to ask after you realize you received a text message. I liked the way I had it before ... 1. Text message comes in. 2. Phone says "Text from xxx, do you want me to read it". 3. If I say yes it will read it then say "Repeat, reply or done". 4. If I say "reply" it goes into dictate mode. 5. After I say something it reads it back and says "send, try again, add more or cancel?" . It does this until you are done with it.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

It is not automatic in iOS. Unless, there is a setting that I’m not aware of. You’re right that you have to realize a message came in and then request that it be read to you. However, once it has been read to you it does give you the option to reply before completing.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

This is nothing new - My 2014 and 2015 Toyotas have done this since new (informed of new text message, offered to read it and record/send reply)..


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Greg Smith said:


> Don't know why this is a car thing. When I had a windows phone it always had the ability to read text messages as they came in (if you allowed that) when connected to any blue tooth headset device. Should be an OS thing not a car thing. Since very few people had those phones no one realizes the lack of the feature in iOS or Android.


amen to that.


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

Greg Smith said:


> Don't know why this is a car thing. When I had a windows phone it always had the ability to read text messages as they came in (if you allowed that) when connected to any blue tooth headset device. Should be an OS thing not a car thing. Since very few people had those phones no one realizes the lack of the feature in iOS or Android.


My wife has a (pre-carplay) Toyota RAV4. When we got it, she had a Windows phone. The car salesman convinced her the phone integration would be SO much better if she switched to an iPhone. So I got her a reconditioned iPhone SE. Of course, the Windows Phone text message integration was so much better, so we returned the iPhone. Such a tragedy how Windows Phone was mishandled. IPhone has just recently added features like wireless charging, OLED screens, and "dark mode" that WP had years ago.

But back on topic, why can't Tesla have some way to trigger the voice assistant (Siri or whatever) from the car? Then Siri could read and respond to text messages using the cars speakers and microphone.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

When I s


motocoder said:


> My wife has a (pre-carplay) Toyota RAV4. When we got it, she had a Windows phone. The car salesman convinced her the phone integration would be SO much better if she switched to an iPhone. So I got her a reconditioned iPhone SE. Of course, the Windows Phone text message integration was so much better, so we returned the iPhone. Such a tragedy how Windows Phone was mishandled. IPhone has just recently added features like wireless charging, OLED screens, and "dark mode" that WP had years ago.
> 
> But back on topic, why can't Tesla have some way to trigger the voice assistant (Siri or whatever) from the car? Then Siri could read and respond to text messages using the cars speakers and microphone.


When I say, "Hey Siri," the voice assistant is triggered and it uses the car's mic and speakers.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

motocoder said:


> My wife has a (pre-carplay) Toyota RAV4. When we got it, she had a Windows phone. The car salesman convinced her the phone integration would be SO much better if she switched to an iPhone. So I got her a reconditioned iPhone SE. Of course, the Windows Phone text message integration was so much better, so we returned the iPhone. Such a tragedy how Windows Phone was mishandled. IPhone has just recently added features like wireless charging, OLED screens, and "dark mode" that WP had years ago.
> 
> But back on topic, why can't Tesla have some way to trigger the voice assistant (Siri or whatever) from the car? Then Siri could read and respond to text messages using the cars speakers and microphone.





Achooo said:


> When I s
> 
> When I say, "Hey Siri," the voice assistant is triggered and it uses the car's mic and speakers.


Correct. This came up last year. If you'll press the right scroll wheel and your phone is within voice range, you can trick the car. The car does not recognize "Hey Siri", but pressing the right wheel will mute the stereo and listen, you say Hey Siri, the car doesn't recognize the command so it discards it and starts to return to the stereo, when your phone recognizes the command and responds. When the phone responds, it does so by connecting to the sound system. You can then carry on whatever commands/conversation you like with Siri.


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

GDN said:


> Correct. This came up last year. If you'll press the right scroll wheel and your phone is within voice range, you can trick the car. The car does not recognize "Hey Siri", but pressing the right wheel will mute the stereo and listen, you say Hey Siri, the car doesn't recognize the command so it discards it and starts to return to the stereo, when your phone recognizes the command and responds. When the phone responds, it does so by connecting to the sound system. You can then carry on whatever commands/conversation you like with Siri.


Nice! I'm going to have to go try that right now.

EDIT: works pretty well


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Text messaging is still coming to V10, it just didn’t make the first version. Elon said is will likely make 10.1


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

GDN said:


> Correct. This came up last year. If you'll press the right scroll wheel and your phone is within voice range, you can trick the car. The car does not recognize "Hey Siri", but pressing the right wheel will mute the stereo and listen, you say Hey Siri, the car doesn't recognize the command so it discards it and starts to return to the stereo, when your phone recognizes the command and responds. When the phone responds, it does so by connecting to the sound system. You can then carry on whatever commands/conversation you like with Siri.


I don't even have to press the scroll wheel button. I just say, "Hey Siri." The music pauses and Siri comes online as if it's a phone call. I have my conversation with Siri and then I press the hang up button on the screen to end the call.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Achooo said:


> I don't even have to press the scroll wheel button. I just say, "Hey Siri." The music pauses and Siri comes online as if it's a phone call. I have my conversation with Siri and then I press the hang up button on the screen to end the call.


I agree you don't have to but I do it just to mute the stereo so the phone will have a better chance of hearing the Hey Siri command.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

GDN said:


> I agree you don't have to but I do it just to mute the stereo so the phone will have a better chance of hearing the Hey Siri command.


Oh, I get what you're saying. That's a great idea.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

Achooo said:


> I don't even have to press the scroll wheel button. I just say, "Hey Siri." The music pauses and Siri comes online as if it's a phone call. I have my conversation with Siri and then I press the hang up button on the screen to end the call.


The problem with this is is the phone will not listen for "Hey, Siri" if it's in a pocket (or lying face down or in a purse - anything where the phone face detects it's covered). This is by design in iOS. So, if you're like me and don't want to take my phone out every time I get in the car, this makes it inconvenient.

In lots of (most?) cars, a long-press of the phone or voice buttons will connet you the the phone's voice assistant over bluetooth. Apple calls it "Siri eyes-free" but it's no different than invoking siri with bluetooth headphones. If Tesla did that, it would go a long way to making Siri/Google Assistant usable


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

A workaround for Android is to open messages.google.com in the browser, which lets you use a computer keyboard on a PC or tablet, but on Tesla, the keyboard is constantly blocking half the screen. Where most devices only present a keyboard if an input field has focus, as soon as the Tesla browser opens, there's that huge keyboard blocking half the screen. A minimize button the keyboard would be nice. At least in v10, they show upper/lower case now, gotta love that.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Rick Steinwand said:


> A workaround for Android is to open messages.google.com in the browser, which lets you use a computer keyboard on a PC or tablet, but on Tesla, the keyboard is constantly blocking half the screen. Where most devices only present a keyboard if an input field has focus, as soon as the Tesla browser opens, there's that huge keyboard blocking half the screen. A minimize button the keyboard would be nice. At least in v10, they show upper/lower case now, gotta love that.


I wonder sometimes what is so important during driving that I would need to check my text messages or have them read to me? The world used to work before android auto or car play existed. Until FSD becomes a reality this is just a distraction to me. I never touch my phone when I am driving. If someone calls I pull over or take the call on Bluetooth.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

webdriverguy said:


> I wonder sometimes what is so important during driving that I would need to check my text messages or have them read to me? The world used to work before android auto or car play existed. Until FSD becomes a reality this is just a distraction to me. I never touch my phone when I am driving. If someone calls I pull over or take the call on Bluetooth.


I always want the map view open when driving. What I do when parked, is my business.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Rick Steinwand said:


> A workaround for Android is to open messages.google.com in the browser, which lets you use a computer keyboard on a PC or tablet, but on Tesla, the keyboard is constantly blocking half the screen. Where most devices only present a keyboard if an input field has focus, as soon as the Tesla browser opens, there's that huge keyboard blocking half the screen. A minimize button the keyboard would be nice. At least in v10, they show upper/lower case now, gotta love that.


I noticed this with Facebook Messenger. Under v9, I would tap the browser frame to get the keyboard to go away. I haven't checked under v10.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

webdriverguy said:


> I wonder sometimes what is so important during driving that I would need to check my text messages or have them read to me?


"Get eggs on the way home"

married folks get it


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

webdriverguy said:


> The world used to work before android auto or car play existed.


what's your point? The world used to work before sat nav, cell phones, radio, cruise control, power steering, power brakes, air conditioning.... i guess we should be pulling over to safely adjust AC too.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Hugh_Jassol said:


> "Get eggs on the way home"
> 
> married folks get it


What she's really saying is, "hey if this text is not successful in getting you to drive head long in to a tree, you can at least get me some eggs." 
Otherwise she would be wanting to hear your voice and calling you to ask you these things. In my opinion.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Hugh_Jassol said:


> what's your point? The world used to work before sat nav, cell phones, radio, cruise control, power steering, power brakes, air conditioning.... i guess we should be pulling over to safely adjust AC too.


sorry you don't get it and I don't want to explain. I see people everyday on the highway with the phone up their faces.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Hugh_Jassol said:


> "Get eggs on the way home"
> 
> married folks get it


Nice try


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

webdriverguy said:


> sorry you don't get it and I don't want to explain. I see people everyday on the highway with the phone up their faces.


And if a person's car will read the text message to them, then they don't need to take their eyes off the road to read it.

Sure, we can tell people to simply wait until they're done driving, but as you've noticed, there are a lot of people who refuse to do so. Adding this capability will protect the rest of us from those people.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

So Apple has already implemented this....but restricts it only for use with AirPods. No reason why they couldn't read all text messages over any bluetooth speaker, but they don't.

https://9to5mac.com/2019/10/02/announce-messages-with-siri-ios-13-2/


----------



## sharksfan22 (Nov 26, 2018)

For me, when I've tried to use Siri over Bluetooth, it works great without needing to make any changes to the volume control. But I'm not sure if it's and Apple iOS bug, Tesla's bluetooth or the combination, but it seems to majorly screwup the stereo once I'm done with the Siri-oriented activities. So much that I stopped using it as I found myself having to reboot the car each time.

(still can't get used to "reboot the car"!)


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Achooo said:


> I regularly use Siri to to have my messages read to me and then to dictate a response.


How do you do that? my phone is locked while driving, I can say "Hey Siri, Text XXXX" and it will send a text, but if I get one coming in, it won't read it. Siri says "you need to unlock your iPhone first" . Is there a setting to fix that?


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> I agree you don't have to but I do it just to mute the stereo so the phone will have a better chance of hearing the Hey Siri command.


Or just press the left wheel to pause the music first


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

As a side question, has anyone figured out how to have your phone Blue toothed to the car and still received Text message dings? The phone is down on the charger and if you don't see it, you don't know a message has come in


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> As a side question, has anyone figured out how to have your phone Blue toothed to the car and still received Text message dings? The phone is down on the charger and if you don't see it, you don't know a message has come in


Get you an Apple watch and it will notifiy you on your wrist. Let me know first though and I'll buy some Apple stock first.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> Get you an Apple watch and it will notify you on your wrist. Let me know first though and I'll buy some Apple stock first.


Ha! That is the last thing that I need.

But I did just get the wife an iMac to replace her OLD laptop. She loves it. I just may upgrade from my Windows machine to a MAC mini sometime next year.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

once you go Mac, you never go back... 

wait, is that how the saying goes?


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

LUXMAN said:


> How do you do that? my phone is locked while driving, I can say "Hey Siri, Text XXXX" and it will send a text, but if I get one coming in, it won't read it. Siri says "you need to unlock your iPhone first" . Is there a setting to fix that?


Yes, this is an issue to which I haven't found an elegant solution. I often have google maps or Waze running in my phone so it is usually unlocked.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> once you go Mac, you never go back.


I tried going Mac in 2008. I had my first Macbook.

It was painful, and I went back.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Achooo said:


> Yes, this is an issue to which I haven't found an elegant solution. I often have google maps or Waze running in my phone so it is usually unlocked.


That would do it but I usually run @MotherFrunker version of Waze on the car's browser. Still won't get the dings from incoming texts tho.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> I tried going Mac in 2008. I had my first Macbook.
> 
> It was painful, and I went back.


I assume things are much different now (11 years on). Everyone seems to love them. Except my silly 17 year old who thinks the world is in a conspiracy against him ..... when they are really after me!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> I tried going Mac in 2008. I had my first Macbook.
> 
> It was painful, and I went back.


That's when I went Mac with my first iPhone, the iPhone 3g.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> That's when I went Mac with my first iPhone, the iPhone 3g.


me too. maybe 2007, brought on by reluctantly buying the smallest ipod (because why buy an MP3 player from apple just to have it from apple when there were choices for 1/4 the price?) that would track nike+ pods a couple years earlier. that lead to an iPhone3, MBP, Mini (to run as a Home Theater computer), iPhone4, MBA, iPad, iPhone6, Apple TV, Apple Watch, iPhoneX, AirPods, iPad Pro, MBP.... Im sure I missed something along the way, but regardless, I blame Nike.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> How do you do that? my phone is locked while driving, I can say "Hey Siri, Text XXXX" and it will send a text, but if I get one coming in, it won't read it. Siri says "you need to unlock your iPhone first" . Is there a setting to fix that?


I recall reading you need AirPods to have Siri read text messages.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> I recall reading you need AirPods to have Siri read text messages.


Siri will read them aloud if I pick up my phone and unlock it. But that defeats the purpose. If I can dictate and send a text with the phone locked, I should be able to tell it to read a new message.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I use the press right hand button and say "hey Siri, read the last text from ___" often, without any issues, with phone locked in the dock.
also "hey Siri, send a text to__" or various Siri Shortcuts.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> I recall reading you need AirPods to have Siri read text messages.


My Siri reads me messages even if no airpods are connected. No audio device needed whatsoever.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I use the press right hand button and say "hey Siri, read the last text from ___" often, without any issues, with phone locked in the dock.
> also "hey Siri, send a text to__" or various Siri Shortcuts.


I will have to try that.
Didn't know I could do that. 
But I will probably end up taking a screenshot with this silly Xr


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

garsh said:


> I tried going Mac in 2008. I had my first Macbook.
> 
> It was painful, and I went back.


Isn't that what you pointed at your silver Christmas tree when you were a kid? :tearsofjoy:


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

Achooo said:


> Yes, this is an issue to which I haven't found an elegant solution. I often have google maps or Waze running in my phone so it is usually unlocked.


With Android, you can set the phone to be unlocked when Bluetooth is connected to a specific device. In this case, the car.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Likewise with Google or Bixby on Android... And I use Smart Unlock to keep the phone unlocked when connected to the car's Bluetooth...



Achooo said:


> I regularly use Siri to to have my messages read to me and then to dictate a response.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

TomT said:


> Likewise with Google or Bixby on Android... And I use Smart Unlock to keep the phone unlocked when connected to the car's Bluetooth...


Smart unlock is a great feature. I don't think the iPhone has a similar feature.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Achooo said:


> My Siri reads me messages even if no airpods are connected. No audio device needed whatsoever.


Does it read them automatically once they arrive without any interaction? Announce messages with Siri is an AirPods (and some beats) feature only.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Does it read them automatically once they arrive without any interaction? Announce messages with Siri is an AirPods (and some beats) feature only.


Wow! That's cool. Didn't know that was a thing. I have to say, "Hey Siri! Read me my messages."


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Achooo said:


> Wow! That's cool. Didn't know that was a thing. I have to say, "Hey Siri! Read me my messages."


Yeah, they work really well and took me by surprise the first time it read me messages while I was listening to music. Kinda bummed Apple doesn't allow that over any BT speaker. Would be great in a car while driving.


----------

